# [User Manual] for AEG VFD model: Microverter D



## Razi (Sep 25, 2020)

Dear All,
Could you please help me to locate the installation and user manual for VFD by *AEG model Microveter D*.
Thanks a lot for the help
Best Regards
Razi


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Do a search for an old Emerson (Control Techniques) Commander CD drive. There are a few drives that are identical except for colors/brand labels (IMO Jaguar CD), and that AEG Microverter D appears to be one.


----------



## Razi (Sep 25, 2020)

Kinja said:


> Do a search for an old Emerson (Control Techniques) Commander CD drive. There are a few drives that are identical except for colors/brand labels (IMO Jaguar CD), and that AEG Microverter D appears to be one.


Thanks a lot
Indeed it was found


----------

